# RED BULL



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this may sound crazy, and I know its not good for you. But has anyone had anything similar.

I am 31 years old with PCOS. i have had one natural period in my life time, I have tried everything the doc can give me without any luck on ovulating. Recently (past 6mnth) I have had a real problem with being tired.lethargic, I have had lots of test done including for my thyroid but can find a reason for it.  so for about the past 3 months I have been having a couple of red bulls a week. And out of the blue I started a period on new years day, and a proper one at that, normaly (with meds) i have a 3 day very light but this time i had a 6 day normal.. could it really be red bull 

what are your thoughts ?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't got a clue lol
But happy days you have taken your Af... It must be doing something doll xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Sep 18, 2011)

Regarding the tiredness....have you been checked for insulin resistance?

I have PCOS and I'm currently getting tested for insulin resistance as most PCOS sufferers have it. They say the high insulin levels in the blood of those with PCOS is the main cause for weight gain and lack of ovulation in PCOS sufferers and tiredness is one of the symptoms 

As for red bull....not sure. They say lose 5% of your weight and it should kick start periods so maybe the red bull has kicked your weigh loss?


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi yes, I have been checked for everything, and all come back fine, as for weight loss, am only a size 10 (UK), the only weight proplem i have is my big belly,, but I am learning to love it lol


----------

